# I shall call you Squishy and you shall be mine.



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got back from Petco where I bought this adorable baby. This was before I put him/her in a breeder box thing in the ten gallon. I call the little one Squishy for now.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Squishy.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah. Squishy. I just read that stripes like that on a betta indicate stress. I hope she/he calms down soon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

With one that young, I think it's for camouflage


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

It might be. 

So, can anyone tell if its male or female?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

just darling 

kinda looks male but idk yet.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like a VT female


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking it looked like a veiltail.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Little cutie. . I Love seeing how they change as they grow.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I chose 2 or 3 of my bettas because of the stripe. I wish all of them had it so I can tell when they're not happy. 

When I turn the lights on when they're trying to sleep, that's when you clearly see their stripes.

I also noticed that Squishy has Kermit eyes.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL. I just noticed that. Silly fishy.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable and so is the name ! Best wishes for you and your new baby !


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it named squishy after finding nemo?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

its so adorable! I love baby bettas


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

So cute! Love the name too


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

See if you can get a good pic of it with its ventrals down. That's how I can tell if it's male or female.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I will try when he/she is up and active in the morning. I don't want to stress him/her out with more pictures this late in the evening. I will say this though, the little one has noticeable red ventrals.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay. Here is the best I can do. He/she swam quite quickly and looked stressed when put back into the cup.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A little hard to tell but it looks like it might be a he, from what I can see of the ventrals.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you Sakura. I am going to refer to Squishy as a male for the time being (no offense xShainax, but he does have longish ventrals like a male would have, its just that in the first picture, he has them tucked against his body and they are hard to see).

He has more red coloring on his tail fin today. I am excited to see what coloration he'll finally have.


----------

